# Hi, to all Members



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

I am new to this forum and just wanted to say hello to everyone here.....hello!
I try as good as i can but please be patient with my english.
I served some Years in the German Airforce at the CRC Brekendorf (CRC- Contol and Reporting Center..a Ground Based Radar Station).

I love Warbirds (only a few flying here in Germany) and landed on this great Site during a search for a Fw190.

Greetings
Surfquake


----------



## imalko (Dec 30, 2009)

And you landed on the right place... 
Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, imalko!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome!! I'm sure you'll love it here


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Welkommen Surfquake! Don't worry about the english. Some of us don't speak it so well either!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mate.Nice to read you here.

Greetings from The Polish 22nd CRC.


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks B-17 Engineer! 
By the Way the B-17 was a beautiful killing machine. 
But asking my Grandmother it was pure Horror...she gets still afraid talking about the Bombraids above Germany... 
Same goes for the Bomber Crews receiving hard Fighter and Flak-Resistance above there intendet Target.


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

I was too late hehehe: Thanks to everyone here for the welcome! 
This Site seems to be a good Place to stay8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Surfquake!

Grüss dich!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

It was a great machine but to those on the other end of the 500lb bombs I'm sure it'd be scary!


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> It was a great machine but to those on the other end of the 500lb bombs I'm sure it'd be scary!



Well, that was no accusation for bombing Germany.
But as the great English People showed, there was only a hardened will for revenge as a will for caputilation among the german civillians.
Anyhow, the bombing ends the War and that is what counts in the end. 
Thanks to all Allies for give me a Home worth living in!8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England, enjoy your time with all of us here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family Surfquake!


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hello and welcome from England, enjoy your time with all of us here.



I will do that! 
And there seems to be a lot of nice friendly People around here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2009)

Wilkommen aus Bayern!


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

Danke und einen netten Gruß zurück nach Bayern!
Kann mich noch an meine Grundausbildung in Roth (südlich von Nürnberg) erinnern.
Aber für den echten Bayern ist das wohl eher Norddeutschland 
Alles Gute jedenfalls!

surfquake


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 30, 2009)

A big welcome to the forum from London and enjoy your time with us. It's a very friendly place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2009)

surfquake said:


> Danke und einen netten Gruß zurück nach Bayern!
> Kann mich noch an meine Grundausbildung in Roth (südlich von Nürnberg) erinnern.
> Aber für den echten Bayern ist das wohl eher Norddeutschland
> Alles Gute jedenfalls!
> ...



Yes I know where Roth is. I used to fly into Roth all the time. They would always ask us to flybys for them over the runway.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard Surfquake.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 30, 2009)

Greetings from New jersey. Welcome to the board and I look forward to seeing your modeling if that is what you are here for? If not welcome just the same.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Surfquake!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Surfquake. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi from Canada. My parents were both German and so, surpisingly enough, I understood everything you wrote to Der Adler except for "Grundausbildung" - ground something or other..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm super rusty, but I think it's training or schooling of some type. It's been 30 years so I could be out to lunch on it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## surfquake (Jan 2, 2010)

Again thanks to all for the welcome ! I wish everybody a nice new Year!8)


----------



## surfquake (Jan 2, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm super rusty, but I think it's training or schooling of some type. It's been 30 years so I could be out to lunch on it.


Yeah thats very close to what it means: Grundausbildung is same as (i hope my English is right): Basic Military Training Course (takes at least 3 Months in Germany).

surfquake


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## rodg (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, Surfquake!
You are the first person that I've found that worked on CRC Brekendorf. Due to the long time that this station seems to have been operational it's unlikely that we were there at the same time. I worked there as a JT (Junior Technician) Radar Fitter (Rotors), in 1959 and early 1960. I worked on the radar type 80 and the type 13's. I have to admit that the time I was there was one of the most enjoyable that I had. I started there when it was under RAF command, and left after it had moved to GAF command. Fine times


----------



## magnu (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 9, 2010)

G'day Mate, almost missed your introduction, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

Strewth...I missed this one too....a belated HELLO and welcome!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome from the far side of the earth, Australia mate.


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2010)

..Und von ein Neuseelander in Ungarn! Wilkommen zum forum!

Evan


----------



## surfquake (May 28, 2010)

Hey! Thanks Guys! For this nice welcome..... And nice to see some of you trying to dig out the old German School Lessons 
I don´t write here not much (in the Forum) because i have no Knowledge to share. I still learning with every Visit to this Site.
Again Thanks for the Welcome!

Surfquake


----------



## mandoman (May 29, 2010)

surfquake said:


> Well, that was no accusation for bombing Germany.
> But as the great English People showed, there was only a hardened will for revenge as a will for caputilation among the german civillians.
> Anyhow, the bombing ends the War and that is what counts in the end.
> Thanks to all Allies for give me a Home worth living in!8)



surfquake, you are now one of the Allies. Welcome.


----------

